# checking cervix lenght



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hi im going for my doppler scan soon and just wondered would they be able to check my cervix lenght at this scan as i had a preterm baby last time born at 34 wks but when i got to the labour ward only 2 hours after starting i was already 3-4 cm and they said that was quick for my first and am just wondering if they sould check it cos no other test have been done and im scared i go even earlier this time.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

They wouldn't routinely measure your cervix when you have a Doppler. I think also that it's only if you had delivered at less than 32 weeks or so last time that you would be measured anyway, as they would normally insert a stitch into your cervix, but this would be removed at 34/35 weeks, so it wouldn't really benefit you. There's no reason why you would be early again this time, your cervix will always be about 1-2cm open after you've had a baby before. Let the dr know that you are concerned when you go for the Doppler, and they can explain things in more detail to you,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

